# The Toys of SnagglePuss



## SifuPhil (Jul 7, 2013)

SnagglePuss, the cat that I share an apartment with, has a very large selection of toys. A few, like the laser-pointer, I bought him. One little catnip-stuffed mouse came with him when he was adopted. 



Generally I use "found" objects to entertain him, and while he seems to appreciate - or at least, tolerate - my efforts, his preference is to find things to play with on his own. Perhaps he enjoys the thrill of the hunt, or the satisfaction of pure ownership, or just that wonderful feeling of self-reliance.

Whatever the reasons, here is a short list of some of the "found" toys Snag has collected over the past several months ...



a 10" length of black sewing thread
a 2' length of rope
a 1' length of string
several lengths of yarn, courtesy of my roommate's sewing box
multiple bugs and pieces of bugs
Lighters - he has a thing for Bic lighters and constantly steals them from my roomie. He'll play with them for a few minutes, batting them around noisily, then retire them to his secret stash
He does NOT, however, care for my heavy Zippo
Peanuts, preferably without the shell - he LOVES the dry-roasted kind, presumably because they make the best sound when batted off the oven door at 3 in the morning
Those plastic wands that come with mini-blinds that you use to open and close the slats - he takes one end in his mouth, the rest of the 2' length trailing along underneath him, and walks stiff-legged around the house with it, all proud of himself
my USB cables
my pens - I have a standing order with Staples because of this cat
currency - although not a fan of coins he_ loves_ paper money. He must be the richest cat in the neighborhood - in fact, roomie and I are planning a heist when we find his hidden stash. We'll probably get at _least_ a month's rent out of it ...
cellophane from packs of cigarettes

SnagglePuss also has other talents, such as being able to turn the TV's on and off at will, but those are best left for another thread.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 7, 2013)

Beware the Roomba Cat!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2013)

Adorable photo of him Sifu! :love_heart: My kiddo grabs that wand with the feathers from us, and walks around the house with it, looking for a place to stash it, much like the blinds wand.  Here his is with his favorite burying ground...







He's a pen and pencil thief too, he steals them and they usually end up under the stove or refrigerator.  I don't let him play with small string or thread, because I heard that it can wrap around their intestines and cut into them.  Bugs are good entertainment for them, lol....he's been getting bellys full of moths lately.


----------



## Anne (Jul 7, 2013)

*Love* the pets!!!!  As for the thread, strings, etc., be watchful...   One cat I had liked those things, and one day we came home and found she had swallowed half of a cloth belt I had.  She couldn't spit it out, and I had to cautiously remove it from her mouth, or she'd have choked on it, or it would have gotten wound up inside, as Seabreeze mentioned.   Quite a scare, and I was so glad we came home just in time.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 7, 2013)

Great Pics...the video was hilarious, beautiful cat! You can tell he rules the roost around there, he has a very confident walk.

Phil...SP sounds like a ferret.  We had one that adopted us a few years ago   He was a character and would steal things that I never found until we moved.  One of his favorite hiding places was under the hutch that of course never got moved.

Our dogs have more toys than most kids.  Now that they are older, they don't have much interest in them, but occasionally Squiggy will get one and carry it around for a while. He loves the squeakers.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 7, 2013)

I encourage Hello Kitty to play with . . . GOPHERS!!!


----------

